# Corsair Dominator Platinum 3600MHz, OC CL16 Unstable, Advice needed!



## CesarSMX (Aug 3, 2020)

Hello!

I got a Corsair Dominator Platinum RGB 32 GB (4x8GB) CL18 kit, and I have been struggling to run it at CL16, I already check DRAM calc 1.7.3 and had to adjust some values so I can boot into windows, but no matter what DRAM voltage I use (1.35-1.40), the system is unstable, I can't run any stress test without failing. I don't have that much experience overclocking RAM, so I need someone to point me in the right direction on what to do. 

The kit I got is a Micron E-die A0 and is only intel optimized. Do I return them and get an AMD optimized kit? I still have a week to return them to Amazon.

I can run the D.O.C.P. without an issue, I just want to get a little more juice from them.

My system specs are:
CPU: AMD Ryzen 9 3950x
MOBO: ASUS Crosshair VIII Hero WIFI (latest BIOS)

D.O.C.P. Timings: 





CL16 timings:   (i have been playing with them but no luck, this is the base timings I use)




So, any recomendations I can get??

Cheers!!


----------



## xman2007 (Aug 3, 2020)

You won't get a little juice from them going from cas 18 to 16, nothing you'd notice in real world use and not just in benches anyway, 4 sticks are harder to overclock and get stable when compared to 2 sticks so just be happy they're running at their rated speed


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 3, 2020)

I run four sticks of 3,600MHz Patriot Viper Steel modules at 3,800MHz CL16 no problem, so it might just be that you got a bad kit. Surprising for Dominators though. Maybe try increasing the other timings a bit? I run 16-19-16-19. These are Hynix CJR modules, but the higher-end kits (above 4,000MHz) are supposedly Samsung B-dies.





						Viper Steel DDR4 Performance Memory | Best RAM For Gaming
					

Patriot Memory’s Viper Steel memory modules are designed with true performance in mind. Built for the latest Intel® and AMD™ platforms. Shop today.




					viper.patriotmemory.com


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 3, 2020)

Hi,
Yes return if you can 
3600c16 is likely b-die which would work fine on amd I personally have two of these kits

If 3600c18 could do c16 timing they would of been binned c16  
In any rate get the part number off this app for another corsair or trident-z/.... kit and you'll be good.

B-Die Finder


----------



## CesarSMX (Aug 3, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> I run four sticks of 3,600MHz Patriot Viper Steel modules at 3,800MHz CL16 no problem, so it might just be that you got a bad kit. Surprising for Dominators though. Maybe try increasing the other timings a bit? I run 16-19-16-19. These are Hynix CJR modules, but the higher-end kits (above 4,000MHz) are supposedly Samsung B-dies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will try that for last time, and see how it goes. 

Thanks, buddy!




ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Yes return if you can
> 3600c16 is likely b-die which would work fine on amd I personally have two of these kits
> 
> ...



I have another pair of Corsair Vengeance Pro 2x8GB and are B-dies and I could get 3600 CL 16 without an issue, but I am running out of memory, and need to upgrade to 32 GB, so I ordered another pair, but got Micron E-dies, returned them (just E-dies),  and after that, I got this kit, I can't go for CL16 with it. I already tried that app, but for corsair, they all get the same model number, is the version you get that defines if it is Micron, Hynix or Samsung, and the only way I can get them is from Amazon, so there is no way to find what I will get until I receive it.

I think I am going to return them this time and get the AMD optimized from Amazon USA, I hope I get lucky enough to get a B-die.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Aug 4, 2020)

Try this, it can normally detect the memory ICs 


			Thaiphoon Burner - Official Support Website


----------



## maxfly (Aug 4, 2020)

B-die are getting harder to find being that they no longer produce them. Corsair changes revisions regularly but they used to have a list of rev changes and ics used. I dont know if they still have a list.
 Your far better off buying the speed and timings your aiming for vs trying to oc. If you can find something 3200 c14/3600 c16 theres a good chance they are still b-die. Even 4000 c17 isnt guaranteed to be b-die with many companies switching to hynix and micron from what ive gleaned from reviews.


----------



## Calmmo (Aug 4, 2020)

Pretty sure B-die is still manufactured.
Doubt these corsairs are bdie anyway. Trfc in those pics is about double what you'd expect from a bdie kit.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Aug 4, 2020)

With 32GB it's better to buy a binned kit doing the lottery with a typical corsair kit is going to be a bad day they have by far the worst binned memory at a given price point. 

Especially their dominator kits. I'm a huge fan of the majority of corsair products but ram is better sourced elsewhere. 









						CORSAIR Dominator Platinum RGB (AMD Ryzen Ready) 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) AMD Optimized Desktop Memory Model CMT32GX4M2Z3600C18 - Newegg.com
					

Buy CORSAIR Dominator Platinum RGB (AMD Ryzen Ready) 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) AMD Optimized Desktop Memory Model CMT32GX4M2Z3600C18 with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				












						G.SKILL Trident Z Neo (For AMD Ryzen) Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin RGB DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16D-32GTZN - Newegg.com
					

Buy G.SKILL Trident Z Neo (For AMD Ryzen) Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin RGB DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C16D-32GTZN with fast shipping and top-rated customer service. Once you know, you Newegg!




					www.newegg.com
				





That's a pretty comical difference in price given that the neo kit is much better.


----------



## maxfly (Aug 4, 2020)

Nah pretty sure they arent...








						Samsung to End B-Die DDR4: The Overclockers' Favorite
					






					www.anandtech.com
				



.


----------



## Calmmo (Aug 4, 2020)

Pretty sure this has since been disproved.  (Samsung stopped selling bdie sticks themselves, they havent stopped selling bdie chips to others)


----------



## Final_Fighter (Aug 4, 2020)

b-Die are still in production according to samsung.









						DDR4 RAM | DRAM | Samsung Semiconductor Global
					

Samsung DDR4 RAM offers reliable top speed with increased bandwidth and delivers speeds up to 3,200Mbps, capacities up to 32GB, and 1.2V voltage.




					www.samsung.com
				




anybody can look for themselves.


----------



## maxfly (Aug 4, 2020)

Your link says nothing about ics...


----------



## Final_Fighter (Aug 4, 2020)

maxfly said:


> Your link says nothing about ics...



did you scroll down? did you click the part number?


----------



## maxfly (Aug 4, 2020)

Yawn, of course i did. No mention of ics.


----------



## Final_Fighter (Aug 4, 2020)

maxfly said:


> Yawn, of course i did. No mention of ics.




one of the part numbers to samsung b-die ics is K4A8G085WB-BCPB. either you did not look or are just trolling. if you click the part number you will even find the datasheet to them.


----------



## maxfly (Aug 4, 2020)

Of course. Part numbers to the ics or modules?


----------



## ThrashZone (Aug 4, 2020)

CesarSMX said:


> I will try that for last time, and see how it goes.
> 
> Thanks, buddy!
> 
> ...


HI,
Yes would be best to grab amd optimized kit 
Corsair no telling what you get with them, they buy the cheapest chips they can at the time of need.


----------



## CesarSMX (Aug 5, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Try this, it can normally detect the memory ICs
> 
> 
> Thaiphoon Burner - Official Support Website



I already did that, that is why i know they are Micron E-die.
Thanks buddy!




oxrufiioxo said:


> With 32GB it's better to buy a binned kit doing the lottery with a typical corsair kit is going to be a bad day they have by far the worst binned memory at a given price point.
> 
> Especially their dominator kits. I'm a huge fan of the majority of corsair products but ram is better sourced elsewhere.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I know! I really like those heatsinks and the RGB on them are just pretty good!, I will make my mind on what to get next.



ThrashZone said:


> HI,
> Yes would be best to grab amd optimized kit
> Corsair no telling what you get with them, they buy the cheapest chips they can at the time of need.



I will do that, I just really like RGB on this kit. I will try the AMD optimized kit, and if that is Micron E-dia GG with corsair ram.
Thanks Buddy!


----------

